# como arrancar el coche en caso de emergencia?



## electrochisme (May 21, 2007)

ola a todos este es un tema complicado de ablar pero facil de acer segun e oido. en caso de emergencia como se podria arracar el coche sin tener la llave , el famoso y antiguo puente es una mera conexion electronica pero q siempre m a surgido la curiosidad dicen q es facil pero yo no soy un experto en ello si alguien entiede del tema y m lo puede explicar  se lo agradeceria mucho.  si les pido q lo agan detalladamente xq no m suelo enterar bien


----------



## El nombre (May 21, 2007)

Todo comienza aprendiendo, puedes comenzar sabiendo que el verbo hacer es con h.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (May 21, 2007)

hola pustienes que desarmar el torpedo del coche y fijarte cuales son los cables de interrupcion generalmente estan atras del tambor de la llave y solo tienes que juntarlos y arranca ooo puedes ponerle un pulsador saludos


----------



## Manonline (May 21, 2007)

Si tuvieras qe sacar el torpedo para llegar al tambor no existiria el metodo ese de arrancar autos 

Fijate qe abajo del volante hay un plastico que cubre al tambor (donde se mete la llave) bueno... supongo qe hay qe sacarlo y puentear los dos cables qe tiene el tambor atras...

Si es muy nuevo y usa llaves electronicas no se como es...

Suerte,
mano.


----------



## Dano (May 21, 2007)

Esta pregunta parece la clásica de película, que el individuo mete la mano debajo del tablero y saca tres cables, uno rojo, uno azul y otro verde después une el verde con el azul y toca el rojo con estos y el auto arranca. jajaja   

Hablando en serio, es muy dificil hacer esto a menos que sea en Hollywood   primero hay que sacar todas las tapas que hay para llegar al volante luego meter la mano para arrancar los cables, porque por lo general las llaves de arranque no se pueden desarmar ya que si lo intentas de seguro se cortan los tornillos.
Si es una emergencia por ejemplo te están robando, te aconsejo sacar el estinguidor y darle con este.
   

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (May 21, 2007)

muy buena tu respuesta dano pero si el amigo ya tiene el auto pues que le vaya haciendo las conexiones de emergencia desde ahora pense que quiere dejar el auto listo para alguna emergencia no en emergiencia ponerse a desarmar la tapa del bolante ni nada pues si es de el el auto es mejor que deje una llave de arranque en el cencero o escondida por ahy para que cuando este en una emergencia pueda hacerlo arrancar rapidamente saludos


----------



## chetito (May 23, 2007)

de que auto estas hablando?
asi podriamos ayudarte
chetito


----------

